# Christophe Bertrand



## Portamento

*Christophe Bertrand* (24 April 1981 - 17 September 2010) was a valuable addition to the French contemporary music scene until he took his own life in late 2010. Several members in the 21st-Century Listening Chain have shown interest in his music, so I have decided to create this thread. Hopefully I can introduce more to this worthy composer. Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Art Rock

I recommend exploring this composer (I did after first hearing his work on the 21st century thread). I found it very satisfying.


----------



## tortkis

I got interested in this composer because his name and works are mentioned in several contemporary music threads and the introduced pieces are all impressive and fascinating. His works feel solid and crystalline. I have been slowly listening to this 3-CD set from bastille musique released in 2021, the first complete recording of his instrumental works.








Christophe Bertrand: Vertigo, by Zafraan Ensemble, KNM Berlin, WDR Sinfonieorchester, GrauSchumacher Piano Duo


22 track album




bastillemusique.bandcamp.com


----------

